# was wiegt euer trinity?



## phat-o (27. September 2009)

hab vorhin mit erschrecken feststellen müssen das meine gute alte körperwaage mir 18,5 kilo für meinen aufbau nennt.
ich denke das ist zu viel, deshalb wollte ich mich mal mit anderen aufbauten vergleichen und sehen wo ich mit geringen mitteln viel gewicht sparen kann.

AB! Rahmen                                       3,6kg
Manitou swinger 6 way coil                     ?
RS Pike 454                                       2,2kg
Rodi DH LRS                                         ?
Reifen maxxis minion dh
vorne 2,7
hinten 2,5     
Bremsen Avid Elixir cr 200mm v. und h.                         
THomson Elite Sattelstütze
Holzfeller Kurbel
Hussefelt Vorbau
spank lounge bar lenker
TRuvativ Kettenführung

alles zusammen wie gesagt ca 18,5kg

ach ja und gibt es endlich ausfallenden für 12mm?????


----------



## phat-o (24. Oktober 2009)

was ist los hier???keine antworten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harandre (26. Oktober 2009)

...ich hab zwar selber kein Trinity, aber hier mal ein paar Vorschläge zum Gewichtstuning:

Reifen- solche Schlappen werden ja nicht mal mehr im Downhill gefahren; ich würd zum Beispiel Faltreifen in 2.2er Breite nehmen, dann sparst du schon mal lockere 1,2 Kilo und das ist auch noch nicht so teuer; sollste du dennoch auf eine gewisse Breite beharren, nimm zum Beispiel nen NobbyNic in 2.4, dann sparste immer noch 1 Kilo gegenüber den Maxxis

Dämpfer- Luftdämpfer spart locker 700g und wennst mal auf ebay schaust oder sonst was günstiges nimmst (x-fusion) dann ists auch nicht allzu teuer

Laufräder- geht sicher auch einiges, aber da gibts ja beinahe unendlich viele Möglichkeiten

Bremsen- 160mm hinten und 185mm vorne sollten für die meisten Sachen ausreichen; außer du fährst ewig lange und steile Alpine Abfahrten, dann sind die 200mm Scheiben natürlich angebracht

...könnte irgendwie ewig so weiter gehen, weil außer der Sattelstütze ist an deinem Aufbau einfach alles eher auf der schweren Seite.

Wie bist du denn sonst mit dem Rahmen zufrieden (bin am überlegen mir auch einen zu holen)?


----------



## phat-o (26. Oktober 2009)

also rahmen ist eigentlich super, ist das was ich wollte, halt n hardtail mit federung...
fährt sich zumindest so.einfach nur geil, und das is wenigstens n bike welches ich hier in hh noch nie live gesehen hab.
hatte mir extra den manitoudämpfer wegen spv geholt, fahr halt viel strasse und deshalb wars mir schon wichtig, der x fusion kannte nur on oder off für pro pedal oder wie der mist da heisst,und selbst dann funzte der shit nich richtig, half eigentlich immer nur den luftdruck zu erhöhen, dann fuhr es sich zwar besser, aber nichts mehr mit feinfühlig, quasi federung on oder off nix anderes.und fürn dauerwiegetritt ist das halt ********.
reifen war ich auch schon am überlegen wegen nobby´s, aber naja, bin halt glücklich mit den maxxis, nur das gewicht.
scheiben verkleinern???
naja, so auf -10g beharre ich ja nun auch nicht.


----------



## Phil (31. Oktober 2009)

14-15kg

Partlist in meinem Album irgendwo (is nich aktuell)


----------



## aynis82 (28. November 2009)

zur zeit fast 18kg(mit schlammpackung) -> abfahrts-orientiert


----------



## aynis82 (17. Dezember 2009)

aynis82


----------



## Dude#33 (20. Dezember 2009)

15,3kg (ist aber noch Potential vorhanden).
409er Pike ist mit 2,2 kg nicht die Schwerste, Maxxis Ardent mit 650g je auch nicht wirklich. Ansonsten wüsste ich aber nicht, wo ich besonders leichte Teile verbaut hätte... 2 Bremsen, Schaltung und Kettenführung sind vorhanden. Der Luftdämpfer macht auch noch was aus. Aber so viel? Wundert mich schon ein bisschen, wie man auf über 18 kg kommt. Und Abfahrten kann man mit meinem Aufbau auch machen.


----------



## aynis82 (20. Dezember 2009)

eben grad gewogen: 17,85kg (bike ohne dreckklumpen)

unter anderem verbaut:
swinger 4way
durolux
muddy mary´s
double tracks
avid code
holzfeller kurbel

alles nicht das leichteste am markt aber dafür stabil ohne ende

aynis82


----------



## phat-o (21. Dezember 2009)

mit wie viel mm fährst du die durolux???
plane z zt mir ne andere gabel als die pike uz holen


----------



## aynis82 (21. Dezember 2009)

alles zwischen 120mm - 160mm 

aynis82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

